# Grossheubach Trialgelände



## biketrialer (25. Juli 2003)

war heut ma in grossheubach zum trialen, die ham die drei steinbrüche komplett umgebaut d.h. es sind alles neue sektionen die dort geschaffen wurde......is richtig geil! 
toto


----------



## biketrialer (25. Juli 2003)

und hier nochn bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b.m. (25. Juli 2003)

Sieht aufjedenfall ziemlich geil aus !   Fast so schön wie mein Steinbruch! 
ps. Wo liegt Grossheubach?

Börnd
-der da auch mal fahrn will!


----------



## biketrialer (26. Juli 2003)

das liegt bei miltenberg am main!
hab da gestern drei 20" aus hamburg getroffen die da zelten......werd wohl heut wieder da sein
toto


----------



## biker ben (26. Juli 2003)

ihh is der boden dreckig


----------



## City Driver (30. Juli 2003)

Mhh...Da war ich mal mit meiner Sherco vor längerer Zeit.

Sieht so echt geil aus. Soweit ich mich erinner hab ich an dem Wochenende nich das ganze Gelände erkunden können  

Is schon kras da.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (30. Juli 2003)

und Ihr meckert über nicht vorhandene Trialspots 
ich auch will


----------



## tommytrialer (30. Juli 2003)

aber großheubach ist sackteuer,
da zahlste pro trainingseinaht an die 10


----------



## Trialmatze (30. Juli 2003)

Bitte was is los??? 10 Euro für die Nutzung eines Geländes??? Na da suche ich mir doch lieber selber was


----------



## City Driver (30. Juli 2003)

Aber dafür ist es auch wirklich eines der absolut genialsten Trial Gelände überhaupt.
Für Motorad Trialer (wie mich  ) gibt es in deutschland nicht viel geileres.


----------



## biketrialer (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tommytrialer _
> *aber großheubach ist sackteuer,
> da zahlste pro trainingseinaht an die 10 *



das würd ich so net sehen tommy...........es gibt auch andere möglichkeiten........    
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (30. Juli 2003)

also ich würd ja nix sagen wenn ein wirklich geiles trialgelände ne gebühr verlangt. aber 10 fürn tag is ein bissl übertrieben.


----------



## mtb-trialer (30. Juli 2003)

wieso?
für kino zahlst du für anderthalb stunden auch 10 europäische taler, wenn de dir noch popcorn dazu kaufst. Und trialen ist ja wohl weitaus GEILER!


----------



## tommytrialer (30. Juli 2003)

@ toto

du hast woll mit der lieben Frau Oster geredet(Vorständin)

die wollte uns auch schon verpflichten ne trialjugend aufzubauen


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Juli 2003)

trialjugend


----------



## Ray (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-trialer _
> *wieso?
> für kino zahlst du für anderthalb stunden auch 10 europäische taler, wenn de dir noch popcorn dazu kaufst. Und trialen ist ja wohl weitaus GEILER! *



ich hol mir meine pornos immer auf sharereactor nur leider haben die keine trialgelände


----------



## mtb-trialer (30. Juli 2003)

was hat den das damit zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (30. Juli 2003)

jeder hat ein recht auf KOSTENLOSE BEFRIEDIGUNG...

das sollte ins grundgesetz aufgenommen werden !!!

das wollte ich damit sagen...


----------



## mtb-trialer (30. Juli 2003)

oh gott!


----------



## King Loui (30. Juli 2003)

lol 10 euro pro trainingseinheit. bei "meinem" trialgelände (ist zwar nicht so spektakulär wie das da oben) zahlt man nix dafür. ist auch nur 6km von mir entfernt.


----------



## biketrialer (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tommytrialer _
> *@ toto
> 
> du hast woll mit der lieben Frau Oster geredet(Vorständin)
> ...



ja so in etwa, ich erzähl dir das morgen ma....erinner mich dran in ffm, wenn das für uns net so weit wäre (105km) würden wir da was aufziehen..................................
toto


----------

